# *V3* Renault Safrane Baccara V6 Biturbo



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello Everybody

I just want to share you a detail I done at the end of 2007. 

I have to do an exclusive Renault Safrane V6 BiTurbo Baccara (full options), with a lovely green (with violets reflects) but it was in a very bad state...

I have two days to do this beauty, let's go! 

*Wash & decontamination*

Some pics before a good wash with Meguiar's Shampoo Plus :

















The front is in a very bad condition (stone chips and "wall chip" ) :









The wash done, I use Polyclay to remove contaminations... It wasn't useless... just after a door... :lol: 









Ok, halogen switched on, go to see the paint : :argie:










































I'm Happy!!! A pretty correction to do! :buffer:

*Buffer switched on... :devil: *

I had problems for finishing, the paint was very very not hard, everything done scratches, for example a good Microfiber done fine scratches with a little pressure, that was incredible. So for finishing I have to hang the Makita to do the minimum pressure to dont have holograms, it was taking me 1 day for just finishing! It was done with 3M 09376 (3M blue pad).

Pics after polishing (no wax) :lol:


























































































*LSP (Last Step Products)*

I have put 476s on wheels (cause the were fragile).










I use Swissvax Cleaner Fluid followed by Meguiar's #20 and after I use Blackfire Midnight Sun Ivory, I like the results. 


































































Some pics outdoor :


































Thanks for reading. 
(sorry for the mistakes, my english isn't perfect).


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice work :thumb: car looks very tidy


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Good work in a very rare car!


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

looks well nice

car you dont see everyday

strange for a renault to have soft paint??


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks really nice, Cool exhaust! But no pics of the engine


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great correction, lovely photos :thumb:


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Max M4X WW said:


> Looks really nice, Cool exhaust! But no pics of the engine


The exhaust is OEM and singing very well 

For the engine, I have just this pic :










Cheers


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

*goes off to hunt for spec's of engine/car*


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Good correction mate!


----------



## Kasomi (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like a steroid injected Mk 1 Laguna.... I'm kinda fond of these big buses.

Lots of luxury when new. Very rare to see one in such good nick..

Well done that man!!!!!!!


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Were these available in the UK?

I love the front bumper, wheels and exhaust!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Don't think that turbo model was but they were.

Very very unpopular due to the massive depreciation compared to other Luxury cars of around the same money. £25,000 new i think and you can pick up V reg ones now for under a grand.

great work


----------

